# Admission In AMC (NUST) As Paying Cadet (PC) Or ASC



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

AOA, 

I've been able to score 146 in my NET & will hopefully be able to get 905 - 910 in FSc. I have 916/1050 in Matric.

Is there any chance of me getting into AMC in MBBS/BDS as Paying Cadet (PC) or Additionally Selected Cadet (ASC).

Help will be much appreciated! 

JazakAllah.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

U have applied as paying cadet on which seat army navy or air force?


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> U have applied as paying cadet on which seat army navy or air force?


Army seat... What are my chances, if any?


----------



## Asad43 (May 31, 2015)

Last year merit for PC army was 78.67% and for navy less than this.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

I just might make it if my FSc marks don't fail me... Ya Allah madad....


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Asad43 said:


> Last year merit for PC army was 78.67% and for navy less than this.


I don't know about the last year but usually merit for navy is more than army it was 82.2% for MBBS in 2013!
I got 158 in net, 971 in matrix and hoping to get at least 970 in fsc what r my chances to avail navy seat PC and ADC?

- - - Updated - - -



DrDee said:


> Army seat... What are my chances, if any?


Gud chances cz army has low merit but keep praying :thumbsup:


----------



## aqsa zahir (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi i wanted to ask smthing on behalf of my friend she secured an aggregate of 80% she is also a daughter of a shaheed her marks in matric are 987 and fsc are 83% does she stand a chance as a pc in amc?


----------



## aqsa zahir (Aug 14, 2015)

And what is the process for shuhada wards to apply for amc after registration is there any application or something sent to ghq by us?plz help


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

aqsa zahir said:


> And what is the process for shuhada wards to apply for amc after registration is there any application or something sent to ghq by us?plz help


yeah she had to apply to ghq but the last date was 7th July


----------



## aqsa zahir (Aug 14, 2015)

She actually did thanx alot but does she stand a chance?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

aqsa zahir said:


> She actually did thanx alot but does she stand a chance?


possibly yes!


----------



## aqsa zahir (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay thanx alot


----------

